# "Edward and Bella" — A Bad Lip Reading of Twilight



## Precarious (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 4, 2012)

Well that was just bizarro.


----------



## twolfe (Sep 4, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Well that was just bizarro.


Is this your first time seeing the bad lip reading?I just watched the first couple of Twilight movies last month.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes it is.

Did you like the movies?

I watched the first and second I think, I can't lie!!!

Aaaaand I totally read all the books!

Also read 50 Shades!!

What about it Tammy?

50 Shades?

I hope Rebecca doesn't come in here...


----------



## Precarious (Sep 4, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Well that was just bizarro.


Welcome to my world...


----------



## twolfe (Sep 4, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Did you like the movies?
> 
> ...


I liked the movies but was expecting more with all the hype. I bet the books were better. I haven't read 50 Shades. I was planning to read them but one of my friends I had dinner with last month said the writing wasn't very good. If someone gives me the books to read, I'll definitely read them. I used to read a lot more but nowadays when I'm on a plane, waiting at the airport, etc., I'm usually working on processing images. My mantises often keep me up late at night, and by the time I go to bed, I'm too tired to read.


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 4, 2012)

The everybody poops is really catchy. Ha.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bella has way too much emotion in the bad lip reading.


----------



## kotomi (Sep 4, 2012)

mutrok4040 said:


> Bella has way too much emotion in the bad lip reading.


Ha! I agree with you on that one... Sorry, I'm not a fan of Twilight or Kristen Stewart.


----------



## gripen (Sep 4, 2012)

kotomi said:


> Ha! I agree with you on that one... Sorry, I'm not a fan of Twilight or Kristen Stewart.


I've got to say her writing style is far from the best of American literature. The plot is also pretty generic.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 4, 2012)

kotomi said:


> Sorry, I'm not a fan of Twilight or Kristen Stewart.


I never had a desire to watch them. Vampires that sparkle in the sunlight are not vampires. More like Goth fairies or something.  







Same goes for the Underworld movies. Could never understand why someone would want to make a movie about vampires that don't drink blood or hunt humans, and use guns to fight. Gee, lets take away everything that makes vampires cool and/or scary. Truly ridonculous.  

I mean that's almost as bad as casting little Tom Cruise as the tall, blond-haired Lestat! :blink: 

No offense to anyone who likes those movies. They just didn't work for me.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 4, 2012)

Abraham Lincoln: vampire slayer is a great movie! just the kind of vamps you would expect in real life!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay so I gotta shut you down here and say I read a lot of good writing I didn't say any of this ###### was great American literature.

The Twilight stuff was fun, not good writing.

The 50 shades writing is horrible.

I read it anyway...to the end...and then the second one...half way.

It's like the difference between a salad and Cheetos and sometimes I want Cheetos.

Don't get all judgy!

I'm sensitive!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 4, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Don't get all judgy!
> 
> I'm sensitive!


Don't poop your pants!  &lt;-- Inside joke

"No offense to anyone who likes those movies. They just didn't work for me."

:flowers:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 4, 2012)

So I see you received my dinner party invite? Bwa hahahah!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh that sounds terrible!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 4, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> So I see you received my dinner party invite? Bwa hahahah!


I know to avoid the chocolate moose.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 4, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> Abraham Lincoln: vampire slayer is a great movie! just the kind of vamps you would expect in real life!


Now we're talking! That's at least historically accurate.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2012)

Well I did come in, don't know why I did it, but I did! I don't understand any of it, which is a good thing, and I am leaving here now, and do not wanna come back, be happy I did not finish the story.....


----------



## animalexplorer (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok, that's weird. (lol)


----------



## aNisip (Sep 4, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Now we're talking! That's at least historically accurate.


Yes sir!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm confused. What is a bad lip reading? Btw you guys are hilarious! :lol:


----------



## mutrok4040 (Sep 5, 2012)

kotomi said:


> Ha! I agree with you on that one... Sorry, I'm not a fan of Twilight or Kristen Stewart.


I would rather stab myself in the leg than be a fan of them.


----------



## Precarious (Sep 5, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I'm confused. What is a bad lip reading? Btw you guys are hilarious! :lol:


They take a movie clip or music video and remove the audio. They then try to figure out what it looks like they're saying and dub the new voices and dialog in.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh No!!!! Not Twilight, my wife and daughter made this happen more than once, on my TV no less... Make it go away, Please?!?!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 5, 2012)

THAT CAKE'S MY MOST BESTEST CREATION


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 6, 2012)

You women and your 50 Shades of Grey...  Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## sueb4653 (Sep 6, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> You women and your 50 Shades of Grey...  Hahahahahahahaha!


hmmm havent read it yet but heard lots about it


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 7, 2012)

What'd you have for dinner?

A leftover slice of cake

CAKE?!?! wow. how dare you. Did you finish it?

so?

THAT CAKE'S MY MOST BESTEST CREATION. WHY'D U EAT IT?!

it was one piece


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 14, 2012)

LOL I still watch these all the time. CAKE??? Wow... How dare you???


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay that just looks like I'm piggybacking on brancsikia.  I hadn't seen that one when I posted...


----------



## Idolofreak (Nov 26, 2012)

Here's the latest Twilight BLR. :lol:


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 26, 2012)

Just discover the bad lips reading now, I laugh so loud...XD

Cake !!!!

Just DL the Twilight last chapter yesterday, it wasn't as good as expected, boring blablabla and 20 minutes interesting. What a mess...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Nov 26, 2012)

The "More Mitt" one is hilarious


----------

